# “Doc” the Dog Perishes After Saving Family From Tennessee Tornado



## Robert59 (Mar 9, 2020)

*Minister and family escape death after tornado collapses house*

COOKEVILLE — For the first in his life, Darrin Crockett is glad God did not answer his prayer.

On Monday night, March 2, Crockett and his family went to bed as always. Their dog, “Doc,” however barked incessantly throughout the night. Crockett remembers asking God “to make that dog quit barking.”


https://baptistandreflector.org/a-barking-dog-and-a-miracle/


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Mar 11, 2020)

Amazing story but so sad to read that Doc didn't make it through.


----------

